# Top 5 Books on theology? (with stipulations)



## moselle (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope this is the correct forum for this question. If you had to recommend 4 or 5 books on Christianity and the proper understanding of scripture to a lay person, what would you suggest? They would be for a person who:

Has been a Christian/churchgoer most of their life
Is not of a reformed persuasion, and balks at those "flowery" words from the dark side 
Has read the Bible through many times
Has primarily subsisted on baby food theology, although lately has been enjoying that tainted formula from China, maintaining that it still tastes good to them.
Claims to be interested in a deeper understanding of scripture, but finds the word "doctrine" to be for fuddy-duddies and those with nothing better to do with their time


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 24, 2008)

I had a similar situation. I sent them _Chosen by God_ by RC Sproul and a daily devotional on the life of Christ by MacArthur. 

Hopefully you will have better success than I did. I was told thank you for the gifts, but I am too busy to read them.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 24, 2008)

_Putting Amazing Back in Grace_ by Michael Horton


----------



## larryjf (Dec 24, 2008)

"Knowing God" - J.I. Packer
"The Christian Life" - Ferguson, Sinclair B.
"The Enemy Within" - Lundgaard, Kris
"Living the Cross Centered Life" - Mahaney, C. J.
"Holiness by Grace" - Bryan Chapell


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 24, 2008)

"The Purpose Driven Life"-Rick Warren
"Your Best Life Now"-Joel Osteen
"Become A Better You"-Joel Osteen, (Although I never could understand how you could get better after you had already achieved your "best" life?)
Anything by Max Lucado.
"The Late Great Planet Earth"-by your friend and mine, Hal Lindsey!


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 24, 2008)

Hamalas said:


> "The Purpose Driven Life"-Rick Warren
> "Your Best Life Now"-Joel Osteen
> "Become A Better You"-Joel Osteen, (Although I never could understand how you could get better after you had already achieved your "best" life?)
> Anything by Max Lucado.
> "The Late Great Planet Earth"-by your friend and mine, Hal Lindsey!



Awesome list.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 24, 2008)

moselle said:


> I hope this is the correct forum for this question. If you had to recommend 4 or 5 books on Christianity and the proper understanding of scripture to a lay person, what would you suggest? They would be for a person who:
> 
> Has been a Christian/churchgoer most of their life
> Is not of a reformed persuasion, and balks at those "flowery" words from the dark side
> ...



These are the books I recommend to such people in my church. I also inform them that they will need a dictionary at times. In the order recommended:

1) Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boettner
2) G.I. Williamson's The Heidelberg Catechism Study Guide
3) Joel Beeke's Bible Doctrine Workbook and Teacher's Guide (it has the answers) along with the recommended books for it
4) Ursinus' Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism 
5) John Gill's A Body of Doctrinal and Practical Divinity


At the very least I recommend 1, 4, & 5. Number 4 is being read by at least 5 church families now.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 24, 2008)

The Christ of the Covenants, Palmer
The Truth of the Cross, Sproul
The Holiness of God, Sproul
The Sovereignty of God, Pink
Knowing God, Packer


----------



## moselle (Dec 24, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> _Putting Amazing Back in Grace_ by Michael Horton



When I was first learning about reformed theology, this is one of the first books I read. Afterwards, I was truly astounded at how the more I read the Bible, the more I found the *amazing gospel *everywhere.

I also attempted Christ of the Covenants, but had a very difficult time with it. I think I'd better give it another go. 

And Hamalas, I can't believe you left out Good Morning, Holy Spirit by the Master Annointed One, Benny Hinn.

(Sadly, Max Lucado and Rick Warren are two of this person's favorite authors. It seems they feel they are getting a great theological education because they are reading so many "Christian" books. Garbage in, garbage out. BUT I have hope because they DO read.)


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 24, 2008)

"Putting amazing back into grace" Michael s. Horton
"Knowing God" J.I.Packer
"The holiness of God"R.C.Sproul
and when the person has read those, they can ask again


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 24, 2008)

Hamalas said:


> "The Purpose Driven Life"-Rick Warren
> "Your Best Life Now"-Joel Osteen
> "Become A Better You"-Joel Osteen, (Although I never could understand how you could get better after you had already achieved your "best" life?)
> Anything by Max Lucado.
> "The Late Great Planet Earth"-by your friend and mine, Hal Lindsey!



You forgot The Shack.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 25, 2008)

I would say anything by Sproul or Piper.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 25, 2008)

Human Nature in Its Fourfold State by Thomas Boston
The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshal or its update version entitled "Holiness by Grace"
The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher
Studies in the Sermon on the Mount by D.M. Lloyd-Jones
Competent to Counsel by Jay Adams


----------

